# Countdown to Wedding......THE START



## Pamawambam (Jul 15, 2007)

I am a ex-college dancer, who is engaged to wantitbad.   He recently got me into the weight room and thought i should make a journal so here I am!!!! 
I will be doing 2 full body lifting session and 4 cardio sessions a week.   I am gonna try to eat healthy with this or atleast start making some changes to my diet.  

Todays workout-

DB Bench- 3x12@ 15lbs

Walking Lunges- 3x10@15lbs first 2 sets than no weight last set

Bent Row- 3x10@20lbs

SLDL-3x10@25

Pushdowns- 3x10@30lbs

Cardio- Stairmill 6 minutes, elipitcal for 12

Med ball- trunk twist and chest passes


My legs are tired wow.........


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 15, 2007)

I am gonna be the first to write in ur journal hun.  Good work today!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh god who would ever want to get hitched w/ him?!?! 

J/K best of luck to the two of ya'll!  Looks like you have gotten a great start...keep focused and you'll see results in no time!

If you have any questions feel free to ask or jump through the forums we are all here to lend a helping hand in the gym and a shoulder to cry on when ya need it!  Welcome to the family!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh and your soon to be hubby hunts to...man I'm just finding out more and more people hunt around these boards!  I'm lovin it!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

Love to hunt!

Good luck at the interview today hun


----------



## Pamawambam (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Dead, I am sore today my ass and hammies

Thanks Hun!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Pamawambam said:


> Thanks Dead, I am sore today my ass and hammies



The only time the burn is bad is when your pee'ing! Other then that its a good pain 



WantItBad said:


> Love to hunt!



Opening day is right around the corner here in NJ can't wait LOL!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah!!!!    

congratulations you two!!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

Sept 15th here for whitetails and its my 23rd bday cant get much better


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll join in on that celebration -- my bday is the 30th


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

lol pic of me and pam in the gallery


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Awsome!  It opens sept 8th here.  

Your Bday is the same as my ol mans lol. I'm novemeber.

You two look great together...much congrats!  Pam is a knock out...now you on the other hand my good lord


----------



## Pamawambam (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement you guys!  Your right...i dont know about him haha


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Pamawambam said:


> Thanks for the encouragement you guys!  Your right...i dont know about him haha


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad to have ya on Board, Congrats as well!!! Good lookin w/o too!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

funny bolt


----------



## Pamawambam (Jul 16, 2007)

40 minute bike ride that covered at least 6 miles with Ray...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Pamawambam said:


> 40 minute bike ride that covered at least 6 miles with Ray...



  Good Stuff, but ummmmmmmm, who is this Ray character, Brother Bad is gonna be VERY upset!!!


----------



## Pamawambam (Jul 17, 2007)

Ditto to what Ray said........and it was tough.


----------



## Pamawambam (Jul 19, 2007)

July 19, 2007

Squat- PVC Pipe new to squating  2x15

Leg Curls- 2x15@ 10lbs

Lat Pulls- 2x15@20lbs

DB Military-2x15@5lbs

Hammer Curls- 2x15@5lbs 

Hopefully moving up in weight next week!

8-20 yard sprints you go i go with Ray

Strech 


Oh we lost at volleyball last night


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 20, 2007)

Good work yesterday.  Next week maybe we can get that bar on ur back lol


----------



## Pamawambam (Jul 23, 2007)

July 23, 2007 

DB Incline Bench- 2x10@ 15, 20lbs 10, 10 

DB Lawn Rows- 2x10@10, 15lbs 10, 10

Lunges- 2x10@0 10, 10 

DB SLDL- 2x10@15 10, 10

Push Downs-2x10@40 10 ,10


Adding weight on everything next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

Good w/o today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

You guys are just too adorable for words!
Oh good workout Pamalamadingdong.....uh, Pamawamabama...giiirrrllll, we're gonna work on that name of yours....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

w/o's are lookin solid, great progression and congrats for upping the weight too!!!


----------



## Pamawambam (Jul 23, 2007)

HAHA we try Thanks for the encouragement! Im actually getting into the swing of things again, and enjoy having my personal trainer wantitbad to push me through this!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 25, 2007)

good work at the track yesterday hun!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, what he said, well except for the Hun part,


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 26, 2007)

Pams W/O- 7-26-07 (our computer is shot)

Split Squat- 2x10@BW

Single Leg SLDL- 2x10@BW

Lat Pulls- 2x10@25 moving up

DB OH press- 2x10@15 

Hammer Curls- 2x10@10

Side box jumps & Leg lifts- Pam does one ray does one than switch no rest- 30 seconds x 2

Step Ups & Crunches- Pam does one ray does one than switch no rest- 30 seconds x 2

10yards & back, 10 yards & back X10----Pam goes Ray goes


----------

